# feeding fish canned seafood?



## jilly (Mar 23, 2008)

Has anyone tried feeding canned seafood to their fish? Like canned mini shrimp, or tuna, or salmon? Is this a good idea?

right now I have two bettas, and the rest mostly mollies and guppies and platys...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I never heard of feeding canned. Heard of feeding frozen shrimp. I think canned would be ok it you get the water-packed and rinse it. You really don't want to add oil to the tank. IME, fish will eat anything (i.e. Kix, mashed potato flakes). The key is not to overfeed.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

lol, I even gave my fish doughnuts once. I don't recommend it but it was funny to watch.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

doughnuts...wow lol.I wonder if it tasted good to them.They would eat it I would think but remeber what ever you put in your tank that dont get ate stays in the tank.i would be afraid of it spoiling in there so if you do do it DONT OVER FEED as emc says.


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

buying frozen food specialy prepared for the fish is probaly safer and its not expensive and easy to get hold of.
i have never heard of anyone feeding canned food, i would just stick to what i know........just in case


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I couldn't see one tank of fish eating a whole can of seafood. But if you wanted to get them a gram or so off your salad, why not? Just remove anything uneaten.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Agreed. If your going to feed them canned seafood, make sure it's _before_ you clean the tank, and after it's been rinsed out in a fine mesh net. I've been guilty of feeding my bichir tuna on a few occasions, but it really messes up the tank if fed too much at once, or left to sit. Native fish even loved it.... the only thing that I never had take to it was a jaguar cichlid :/


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Those above have already covered it well enough, so I'll just add two quick things:

1- frozen stuff, like the oriental stir-fry seafood mix, also works very well, as long as
2- there's no mushrooms in it.
The mushrooms we like to eat are not edible for most fish. I once saw an entire huge tank of prized cichlids wiped out in minutes when the owner decided to add in a little extra treat of chopped 'shrooms. Mushrooms are not plants, and fish were never meant to eat them.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Really? I never knew 'shrooms were toxic to fish! Weird.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not to all fish, but most fish.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I never thought of feeding the veggies from frozen stir-fry to my fish but I guess it would work.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I actually meant the seafood bits, not the veggie bits, but the veggie bits are good too, I suppose.

Try the octopus. It's pretty good.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Salmon and Tuna have a lot of oils and it fouls the water quite a bit... go with a leaner fish/seafood such as pollock, catfish, shrimp ect.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

So your saying I could feed them a frozen shrimp now and then?

I never thought of giving fish 'people' food.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They would LOVE some shrimp!


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Do I have to worry about them getting aggresive over it? 

I have 8 tetra, 2 gourami, 7 glass cats, and four Corys. I would hate to see a free for all break out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

"People food" is pretty much all I feed my fish (plus some frozen food occasionally). I usually feed raw shrimp, squid, smelt, silversides, and in the summer when we go fishing they get some pieces of whatever we catch. Usually flounder, sea bass, and scup.
All make great foods for fish and they will absolutely go nuts for them, especially the more carnivorous, predatory fish.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Cool. My fishies are getting some good din din tonight.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

jilly said:


> Has anyone tried feeding canned seafood to their fish? Like canned mini shrimp, or tuna, or salmon? Is this a good idea?
> .


I fed my crayfish canned tuna, he was fine, and he loved it, make sure you wash it though, the tuna is very oily.


----------



## FatboySkinny (Jul 14, 2008)

Is it common for people to feed they're fish unconventional fish food? What I mean by that is food meant for humans. cause I was wondering if it has the same effects as a dog would if you kept constantly feeding him human food. (examples:Obesity, diarrhea)


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Often, dog food is unsuitable for dogs as well. I learned this after working in a pet store, so many foods are full of wheat flour and by-products and fillers and preservatives and all kinds of crap that is terrible for dogs to eat. There's a reason why so many dogs die from liver or kidney failure. SO sometimes feeding dogs human food is even better, if it's well planned. A lady who used to come in for dog treats fed her dog potatoes, vegetables, and raw meat-the dog(a greyhound) lived to be 17 years old.

Many fishfoods contain a bunch of crap that isn't very healthy for fish either. THere's no harm in experimenting with feeding unconventional foods as long as you're careful


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Feeding cucumber, zucchini and lettuce to plant-eating fish is pretty common in aquariums. The Chattanooga aquarium feeds a lot of fresh "restaurant-grade seafood", shrimp, squid and the like. Research your fish and what is good for them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have seen the kitchen of the Pittsburg PPG Aquarium.modern sleek,stainless steel.you open the freezers and they are filled with shrimp,squid,lobster and other fish.and great big jars of garlic cloves on the shelves.they will take a whole fish or squid and stuff it with the garlic cloves.then feed them to the fish..
i have made a number of types of frozen fish foods over the years.i used shrimp,squid,fish,and beef heart..and often mixed in carrots,peas,spinach,strawberries and a couple of other items.it can be a bit of work;but actually worth it.


----------



## FatboySkinny (Jul 14, 2008)

Honestly I dont think that the fish would be to happy if they found out that they were eating other fish like "canned tuna" or stuff like that =]


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Its a fish eat fish world. What do you think carnivorous and omnivorous fish eat in the wild? Other fish...


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah...there's often fish in flake fish food.


----------

